
Darwin’s theory wrong, nobody saw ape turning into man: Minister Satyapal Singh - nyc111
http://www.hindustantimes.com/india-news/darwin-s-theory-scientifically-wrong-nobody-saw-ape-turning-into-man-union-minister-satyapal-singh/story-hZ6R2BihRNfd93sDGWwbuN.html
======
taylodl
Since nobody saw it all the other evidence can be summarily dismissed? Then
again, this isn't what Darwin's theory is concerned with in the first place.
Darwin was concerned with how animal morphology changes to fill in ecological
niches. His answer was Natural Selection - which is something we've actually
seen.

~~~
nyc111
"Since nobody saw it all the other evidence can be summarily dismissed?"

What evidence is there proving that new species morph out of old ones? There
is none. New species are created by symbiosis and Darwin knows nothing about
symbiosis.

"Then again, this isn't what Darwin's theory is concerned with in the first
place."

Darwin's theory is an academic dogma. It has no meaning because it has
infinite meanings.

"Darwin was concerned with how animal morphology changes to fill in ecological
niches. His answer was Natural Selection - which is something we've actually
seen."

So you chose to select this angle of Darwin's theory. What is natural
selection? Don't try to answer because it has as many definitions as there are
biologists.

------
nyc111
I admire his courage and I congratulate him for speaking out against all these
academics who try to fit nature to their scholastic master's sacred text.

